# Problem printing images with OS X & postscript apps



## eric halfabee (Nov 17, 2002)

Having very strange experiences printing out pages with tif and similar images from apps that use postscript such as Pagemaker (via classic) and Photoshop  thinks could be an Adobe issue?

A little background info:

We are a publisher of educational text books, we run OS X 10.2 and use Pagemaker via classic (which is more stable than booting into OS 9). We have a network of about 9 Macs of various flavors connected to a HP Laserjet 4000 printer. What is happening is that any pages with photo images, tifs, jpegs (I even tried converting to eps and still no luck) etc will send the printer into a 'lets print out loads of useless pages with stupid little symbols on them (at the top) and randomly at that mode and keep on doing it untill someone cancels the job' job.

This is really frustrating as it prints out eps and any previous pages OK that don't have tif type images on them.

And this only happens in PM and PS, I can print the image from say Freehand or a web browser  thats why I think it maybe a postscript type app or even an Adobe app (except InDesign as that prints OK) being postscript founders) and OS X thing.

If we boot back into OS 9 we have no problems.

Could it also be the HP 4000 not doing actual Postscript just emulating it?

Would be grateful if any one can shed some light on this.

Cheers in advance


eric

PS These pages print on mynon-postscript Lexmark Z42 with no problem.


----------



## evildan (Nov 17, 2002)

I have a question... what Printer Description are you using? I had an issue with my HP 4050 Series... I had to select a generic profile (I think) and then my postscript files printed fine.

I could be wrong... I'll test this out at work tomorrow (That's where the printer is) and let you know.


----------



## eric halfabee (Nov 18, 2002)

Thanks evildan for your reply, I am using the HP 4000 ppd, I tried using the generic but no joy there.

Anyway I have found the problem or one solution at that.

I forgot to mention that I am connected to the printer via LPR (IP) mode and this is where the problem lies (could be a bug or whatever).

Anyway I enabled AppleTalk and added the printer via AppleTalk in the 'Print Center', and that did the trick.

A little bizzare don't you think.

Not sure if OS X problem or Adobe.

Will post a bug report to Apple all the same.

Cheers

eric


----------

